
Pypants (Django Dash 2009) - arthurk
http://pypants.org/
======
duke_sam
It was part of the Django Dash so the guys only had 2 days to build it, hence
the scaling issues :D. AFAIK they are continuing work on it (add support for
SVN/HG etc.) so stability should improve pretty fast.

------
forsaken
Site should be working again. To get an idea of what it does, check out this
page:

<http://pypants.org/projects/amqplib/0.6/evaluations/226/>

------
forsaken
Sorry about the 500 issues. I'm working on fixing it at the moment. It's
running on a 256MB slice with 2 other sites.

It only works for python packages currently. You can point it at any git
repository that has a python package in it (watch the screencast).

------
run4yourlives
Grading on what though?

Number of lines of code? Size of methods? Number of commits? How much you like
them?

An about page with the grading methodology should probably be the next thing
you publish. Also, in my mind the historical breakdown is irrelevant. I
couldn't care less if the project sucked two weeks ago if they re-factored and
are now "a" quality. Of course, that's if I knew what "A" quality meant. :-)

Other than that, not a bad effort for a dash project. It's a neat idea and
something that could prove very useful.

~~~
duke_sam
Well I'd be more likely to use a piece of code if I see that people have
constant commits that are raising the quality of the code base. At least this
way you aren't just going by commits/releases, you get to see how they changed
the quality of the product.

------
notzach
What does it do besides give 500 errors?

------
henriklied
I'm getting a lot of 500 errors thrown here, but the project looks fairly
interesting.

------
uggedal
While the site is down, take a look at the demonstration video:
[http://vimeo.com/4936426?pg=embed&sec=](http://vimeo.com/4936426?pg=embed&sec=)

------
brodie
I'm a little disappointed that Pypants hasn't graded itself. Got something to
hide, hmm?

~~~
forsaken
<http://pypants.org/projects/pypants/> There ya go :)

------
bravura
What about code hosted on bitbucket / hg ?

~~~
forsaken
Supporting svn and hg is in the works, just didn't have time.

------
Sal
Pypants is awesome!

